
Which Cryptocurrencies Have the Fastest Transaction Speeds? - jonbaer
https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/01/14/which-cryptocurrencies-have-the-fastest-transactio.aspx
======
stOneskull
not many cryptocurrencies looked at there..

i'd be interested in a comprehensive look. including raiblocks, iota,
electroneum, waves and other ones. including all currencies might highlight
some coins that weren't so known.

